# my story .. uploaded on a different forum also.. please read & help..



## chipmunk28 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm new to this site, but have lost any hope and decided to post my story here to see if anyone has been through something similar. I am 22 years old, a mother & wife, while trying to balance 2 jobs. My stomach is taking over my life. I can't go to a store without knowing where every bathroom is, and if they don't have a public bathroom, I wont go in. I can't plan to go to the beach, or take a long road trip, just in case I get sick. I'm embarrassed in front of family, when I get that gurgling in my stomach and a wave of heat over me, that indicates I have to run to the bathroom and will be there for quite some time. I cannot go out without bringing an extra plastic bag with me just in case I have to throw up while having diarrhea. but here is my story, if anyone has the same problems, I really need to hear it!

this started 8 years ago, I was at a restaurant in NYC with a friend and her family, we had just finished dinner and went upstairs where there was an arcade, we were playing a racing game when all of a sudden a wave of heat came over me, mixed with dizziness and nausea and all of a sudden a sharp stabbing pain in my lower abdomen, I ran and ran trying to find a bathroom and then I collapsed on the floor, passed out. when I came to, I threw up everywhere, ran to the bathroom and had contraction like sharp pains in the same spot, and diarrhea followed, this lasted probably 3 hours. I assumed it was something I ate that didn't agree with me.

well 2 years later, I was sitting on a couch with my boyfriend (now husband), when all of a sudden I got a sharp stabbing pain in my lower abdomen, felt hot, nauseous, and dizzy, I ran to the bathroom after feeling that gurgle, and exploded, literally, sorry for the detail but it was un controllable and felt never ending, the pain would subside for maybe a minute, and then come right back, a few minutes into it I began to throw up, a minute into that, I passed out, when I woke up I threw up more, had more diarrhea, and finally after a couple hours it seemed to be over, only followed by some cramping.

this exact episode happens around 5 times a month, same order, lasts the same amount of time, I have not found a trigger food or activity, in between these episodes I have normal bowel movements, the only "pain" in those is the normal cramping anyone would get when they know they have to go, and occasionally I have random diarrhea, normal, not with excruciating pain like in the episodes.

I have been struggling with this for so long, I have missed out on so many opportunities, I have driven myself absolutely insane with worry and fear that I will get sick in public or somewhere where there is not a bathroom, which I know many if not all with ibs have felt. I can't help but feel my story is different, but I have never talked to anyone who gets the same episodes as I do, only those that get diarrhea all morning. the pain I feel during these episodes is so excruciating that I scream out in pain and have to hold my stomach and keel over, I've been rushed to the hospital, but by the time i'm seen the episode is over and they think i'm crazy.

I have had an endoscopy and they didn't find anything, this was about 6 years ago though so I don't know if anything could have changed. I just had blood work done to rule out celiac disease and all that. I have stopped eating and drinking dairy. I cannot travel to see family, I cannot go on trips, I cannot go to work half the time. I almost didn't graduate high school because I missed so many days due to this.

PLEASE if you have the same thing happening to you, tell me your story, I need to hear im not the only one and that maybe the doctors are right and this is just IBS ..

other medical issues I have is migraines, anxiety, depression, I cannot find an anti anxiety that works, or an anti depressant that doesn't hurt my stomach, anxiety definitely triggers my stomach issues because I think about it constantly before I go somewhere or go on a trip and it makes me get sick .. if anyone has had good luck with any medication also, id really like to hear it ..

thank you!


----------



## Wali (Jan 16, 2013)

I think if you do regular yoga,,plus do some meditation and relaxation exercises at home...control your diet and also you can try passion flower tea,,,ashwagandha powder and green tea,,this will reduce your anxiety. Give a try... Get well soon


----------

